# ugly/stupid player tattoos



## BenDengGo

some sticky this, because, they most certainly wont cease....
how can they ruin their own skin like that...?

i always liked durant, not only because of his smooth game, but also because he kept it "clean"... but no i found this...

























bosh










bibby gets kinda rid of the cross on his arm, only for putting an uglier tattoo on his wrist... 










monta ellis








mental....

jr smith









timothy duncan









AK47









haslem









rondo
















birdman









cousins









boozer









wilson chandler








billups









stevenson
















jameer










the rant continues...


----------



## Luke

Durant has the physique of an eight year old girl. 

Rondo's is actually pretty cool.

AK47 looks like a straight serial murderer.


----------



## Adam

VanillaPrice said:


> AK47 looks like a straight serial murderer.


Do you see? Do you see?


----------



## Gonzo




----------



## BlakeJesus

That Rondo one is awesome, get outta here.


----------



## Hyperion

BenDengGo said:


> rondo


I am only reminded of this when I see that:


----------



## BenDengGo

more like, but its the same point he was going for i guess.


----------



## Hyperion

I bow to your superior RR references.


----------



## Maravilla

I don't mind Rondo's too much. Some of those other ones are terrible though.

How did Kenyon's lips not make it?


----------



## Hyperion

Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Diable

I hate ugly tattoos on hot chicks. I really don't care about them on guys or ugly chicks.


----------



## Maravilla




----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> Amare Stoudemire


Was very close to posting this.


----------



## Maravilla

lolz










/thread]


----------



## BenDengGo

poor kobe...


gilbert

















jax









beasley









bibby's back


----------



## hobojoe

How can you post JR Smith's back and forget his neck?


----------



## Dre

Kmarts "lips" are worse when you consider they're his ex Trina's lips


----------



## BlakeJesus

Supercool Beas is about the dumbest thing I've seen.


----------



## Tragedy

Geez. All those millions and they can't even get good artwork. It just looks like they pick stuff out of the book at the parlor, or just get crap for the sake of it.


----------



## Diable

they probably trade smelly old Ohio State jerseys for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No Mike Miller yet?


----------



## BenDengGo

keep it coming guys!!! 

i dont think those lips on kmart are that bad.
this one on the other hand.... another back monstrosity...









jennings









pierce









james









marquise daniels



































i think dj austin has a new giant back tattoo too.


----------



## BenDengGo

chris anderson


----------



## Porn Player

Are they states people get tattoo'd onto themselves? (e.g. Marquis Daniels backpiece)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, the Florida one seems to be pretty popular.

First time I noticed Chris Anderson had tats on his ear lobe


----------



## jaw2929

chilltown said:


> lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /thread]



Agreed completely. Never could figure out what the **** that top one was. I always stare at it, when I see him play on TV. Looks like disfigured bowling pins.


----------



## Basel

Regarding Kobe's tattoo: The name Vanessa and a Crown to represent the primary importance of his wife, two angel wings and underneath the inscription Psalm XVII to express his faith.


----------



## Luke

You would know that Basel.


----------



## BigWill33176

that is a terribly designed crown


----------



## jaw2929

BigWill33176 said:


> that is a terribly designed crown


Pretty much what I was thinking. Jesus, that is AWFUL! A CROWN? Where the **** did he get his ink done at? Terrible artist!


----------



## hroz

Rondo's is awesome.


----------



## Basel

VanillaPrice said:


> You would know that Basel.


Googled it. I didn't know it off the top of my head. :laugh:


----------



## BenDengGo

the back epidemic continues...


solomon jones










q-rich

















monta









augustin









jax extended


----------



## 29380

Renaldo Balkman


----------



## BenDengGo

this is seriously stuipid and pinfull as hell...


just realized that jax's albrecht dürer hands tattoo now feature a gun.... oookayyyy.


----------



## BenDengGo

although i hate ak47 tattoo as it looks pretty creepy, i gotta say the quality is top notch. it looks pretty vivid.


----------



## Porn Player

Why does Monta have E.T on his back?


----------



## BlackNRed

Most of these a ill as ****, I don't know what you trippin on.


----------



## BlackNRed

I'd totally get that FLA tattoo on my back if I had the money. Haslem's shit is ill.

PS somebody tell solomon jones we have alligators in florida, not crocodiles.


----------



## Knick Killer

These guys are going to look great once they hit 60.


----------



## BlackNRed

Knick_Killer31 said:


> These guys are going to look great once they hit 60.


Does anybody really care about what they look like when they hit 60? I don't think wrinkly skin is much better than colored wrinkly skin. lol.


----------



## BenDengGo

gone, but not forgotten

robert swift...


----------



## Marcus13

Knick_Killer31 said:


> These guys are going to look great once they hit 60.


Because you see a lot of great looking 60 year olds? Who cares - YOLO.

I hate guys with cheap tats tho (JR Smith and Deshaun Stevenson first to come to mind) but most of these are just examples of great artwork. Robert Swift's look terrible too - there doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason to the design whereas the rest of them are actual collages


----------



## BenDengGo

matt barnes









isaiah thomas









tyson chandler









al harrington









dominique jones









kenyon martin












this actually looks nice (except for the chines letters)... 
sonny weems


----------



## R-Star

Pretty sure Keith Closs had "**** the World" tattooes on his back.

Pretty sure that beats out even KMarts stupid ass lips on his neck.


----------



## Marcus13

Porn Player said:


> Are they states people get tattoo'd onto themselves? (e.g. Marquis Daniels backpiece)


Yeah, it's pretty common to get your homestate tatted on you nowadays if you no longer stay there


----------



## clien

I hate Rondo's tat.
His own initials tattooed over his entire back.
Idk, I just dislike self promoting tattoos. It's not even an original design it's taken right from rolls royce's mediocre logo.
..just bad imo. some people like it, that's fine every1 has their own specific tastes. I just think it is garbage.

Kobe's "crown"- I believe it is a "butterfly crown" I think that is why it looks so silly if u didn't notice the cartoonish butterflies

LBJ's Chosen 1: Once again the self worship(puke). He got tht tat in HS, thank god he turned out to be 1 of the best, he would look even sillier if he turned out to be anything other than a superstar.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Marcus13 said:


> Because you see a lot of great looking 60 year olds? Who cares - YOLO.
> 
> I hate guys with cheap tats tho (JR Smith and Deshaun Stevenson first to come to mind) but most of these are just examples of great artwork. Robert Swift's look terrible too - there doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason to the design whereas the rest of them are actual collages


60 might be setting the bar a little young, I know a lot of family friends that are fit as **** at 60. But your point is a good one - who cares what your skin looks like at 70+? I don't intend to get any ink on my neck or forearm/hands, so its not like it'll be visible and embarrassing my family. And I doubt I or anyone else will want to see me shirtless at that age. Same goes for anyone.

However - as for that one dude saying Haslem's FL tattoo is ill - no. Just no. Please try again. Unless you're saying he musta been ill to agree to get that on his back. Oversized, poorly placed, tons of empty "white" space. It just isn't a good tattoo. I understand it means something to him, and he's allowed to do whatever he wants and I commend him for that. But the fact is - artistically? It is not good.


----------



## jaw2929

clien said:


> LBJ's Chosen 1: Once again the self worship(puke). He got tht tat in HS, thank god he turned out to be 1 of the best, he would look even sillier if he turned out to be anything other than a superstar.


Until that **** wins a ring, he can be an MVP and superstar all he wants. But "Chosen 1"? I don't thinks so. Only one man should have that tat who's played in the NBA, and that man is Michael Jordan.


----------



## BlackNRed

jaw2929 said:


> Until that **** wins a ring, he can be an MVP and superstar all he wants. But "Chosen 1"? I don't thinks so. Only one man should have that tat who's played in the NBA, and that man is Michael Jordan.


----------



## BenDengGo

paul pierce has "chosen one" on his back too.


----------



## jaw2929

BlackNRed said:


>


Keep laughing. I'll keep laughing each year LeBitch fails to win a Championship.

Also, PP34 has more right to have "Chosen 1" on his back than LeBitch does. Pierce at least has a ****ing Championship to show for it.

Regardless, MJ's really the only one that tattoo would really make sense on, in all reality.


----------



## BigWill33176

jaw2929 said:


> Keep laughing. I'll keep laughing each year LeBitch fails to win a Championship.
> 
> Also, PP34 has more right to have "Chosen 1" on his back than LeBitch does. Pierce at least has a ****ing Championship to show for it.
> 
> Regardless, MJ's really the only one that tattoo would really make sense on, in all reality.


----------



## Jamel Irief

BenDengGo said:


> i always liked durant, not only because of his smooth game, but also because he kept it "clean"... but no i found this...
> .


What are you looking to date them or something? You like "clean cut" men?


----------



## BenDengGo

Jamel Irief said:


> What are you looking to date them or something? You like "clean cut" men?


yes i was looking to date him...

i dont necessarily hate tattoos, for example i really like ben gordons tattoo, and some of lebron's is also nice, but he an other player really over do that stuff. your whole body covered with stupid words and images... arm tattoos, i'm ok with but those ridiculous stomach and back tattoos look disgusting.
i especially dislike monta ellis and jr smith tattoos, they look like michael scofield from prison break or mexican gang members.
also some of the players are already dark, so your a not really able to see what those images actually are, took me a bit of research see what lebrons tattoos are.

after all each their own, if they feel the need for it, so be it.

i do like those players who dont feel the need to join this trend and "keep it clean"  like wade, deng, nowitzki, carter, paul, etc..


----------



## hobojoe




----------



## BlackNRed

jaw2929 said:


> Keep laughing. I'll keep laughing each year LeBitch fails to win a Championship.
> 
> Also, PP34 has more right to have "Chosen 1" on his back than LeBitch does. Pierce at least has a ****ing Championship to show for it.
> 
> Regardless, MJ's really the only one that tattoo would really make sense on, in all reality.












I just dropped the Super Friends on you in 2 posts. Get lost.


----------

